# Moving to Nerja area



## mduggan (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all, a newby here! My partner and I are planning to move from Cork to the Nerja area towards the end of this year. Just wondering about the possibility of working in the expat community as 'home help' or respite / personal home care. We have Nursing Home experience too, but think looking after people in their own homes is really the way forward. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mduggan said:


> Hi all, a newby here! My partner and I are planning to move from Cork to the Nerja area towards the end of this year. Just wondering about the possibility of working in the expat community as 'home help' or respite / personal home care. We have Nursing Home experience too, but think looking after people in their own homes is really the way forward. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


Welcome to the forum. I did that sort of work when I arrived just before the recession and its poorly paid (5€ an hour, even tho I was a nurse practitioner) , irregular and I most certainly didnt earn enough to live on. Alot of these types of companies arent around anymore (many own nursing homes and offer community work) as expats seemed to have gone back to the UK during the recession. That said, the best thing you could do is do some searching on google, see what areas there maybe nursing homes and e-mail them and go over and have a good look around.

But make sure, if they offer you work that it is with a contract so that you have healthcare provided

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi M Duggan. Welcome to the Forum. Cork has a temperate climate all year round and employment there is on the up. The Irish economy is performing. Wages are on the rise. Things are looking good in Cork and in the rest of Ireland. Even our cricket team is beating world class teams in the cricket World Cup (Just thought I'd get that one in . . .).

Spain and the Spanish people do not have the same resolute as Ireland and the Irish. Outside of the main cities you are unlikely to see any improvement in the Spanish economy for years to come (if not decades or longer). If you are fortunate enough to get a job in the "caring" field you will be very lucky and will work at such a low rate that you'll be scoffed at by your colleagues in Ireland where Health Care workers get €16.00 or thereabouts an hour. If you don't have perfect Spanish (I mean perfect Spanish) alone is enough reason not to seek work in Spain.

If you have a Plan B. Forget it for Spain. Don't undervalue your qualification. Stay in Ireland and use Spain for your holidays.


----------



## mduggan (Feb 23, 2015)

*Moving to Nerja*

Thanks to those that replied to my request. All the best !


----------

